# Plant with Eastern long neck turtle ?



## siewmj1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi, I would like to ask anyone experience with an eastern long neck turtle or Pig nose turtles and aquatic plant. I would like to grow my plant on Drifewood. I am using plant such as Anubias Nana, Java fern, Moss, Water lilies and duck weed. I feel like they can surive a turtle on onslaught.


----------

